# New iPhone Apps



## GB (Jul 14, 2008)

So who here has an iPhone? DO you have the new 3G or the old style? If you have the old style, have you upgraded to the 2.0 software yet to take advantage of all the new apps?

What apps have you downloaded that you like?

I have only been downloading free ones so far, but there are some pretty cool ones. The of the ones I like the most both basically do the same thing. They are Shazam and Midomi. With these apps you can hold your iPhone up to a music source for a few seconds and it will tell you the name of the song and the artist. With Midomi you can even hum or sing into it and it will tell you the song. So far both of these have worked 100% for me. They are really quite amazing. Once they tell you what the song is they also will link you to youtube to watch a video of the song if it exists or iTunes to purchase it if you want. It amazes me how well it works. I keep trying to stump it with obscure songs, but it guesses them every time.

There is another app called NowLocal which gives me the news relative to my current location. It shows the news going on around me at any given time.

BoxOffice is an app that shows movie times and locations as well as the Rotten Tomato rating if there is one. It will also link you to Fandango to purchase tickets. 

The most useful is Reqall. This app lets you organize your life by making notes and to-do lists and lists of things you need to buy. The cool thing about Reqall is that you can record voice notes and lists and it transcribes them for you. Just speak into the phone and it writes it down for you. This is one that you don't even need an iPhone for. Just go to reQall and sign up for free. It will give you a phone number to use and you assign your email address to it. Then anytime you need to make a note you just call the 800 number and speak your note. It then transcribes it and sends it to your email. Very handy!

So what apps have you been using?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a new My Phone.  I can make and receive telephone calls all over the USA.  I can take pictures with it and can even do some internet stuff.

I can download ringtones.

This is so cool!  I am right in the middle of the last decade!


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey last decade was fun too


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2008)

I am amazed at all the things the iphone and others can do!  

In the past couple of years I finally moved from a desktop to a laptop.  I'd need eye surgery or glasses to use an iphone.  The text is too small to read. Not to mention, I wouldn't make use of all the features.


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2008)

Actually Andy, you would be surprised. You would have an easier time with an iPhone than your existing phone because the text can be enlarged VERY large. Any text or images or just about anything on the screen can be re-sized to fit your needs.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2008)

I do know that, GB.  I imagine my self enlarging the text to a readable size and scrolling endlessly to read one sentence!

Also, I have no need for all the apps and functionality it provides.  I know one person who texts...  I own a camera.  I'm not 'on the go' and busy enough to need a portable computer, camera, phone, music, etc. thingy.

I have seen tem in operation and they are way cool.  The pics they produce are better than my cell's.

I'm content using my phone to make phone calls.


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2008)

It definitely is not for everyone, that is for sure Andy. Of course we were thinking of getting the mods iPhones so you can be on call 24/7


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a hand cranked wall phone. Just call Galdys, the local operator, and ask her to 'ring me up'. Be careful what you say, she listens in to my conversations.


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2008)

Your number is still Klondike 4274 right?


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 14, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I have a hand cranked wall phone. Just call Galdys, the local operator, and ask her to 'ring me up'. Be careful what you say, she listens in to my conversations.


 
lol thanks I needed a good laugh this morning!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2008)

GB said:


> Your number is still Klondike 4274 right?


 

I know I'm supposed to know this reference, but I don't.


----------



## corazon (Jul 14, 2008)

I haven't  really had time to explore the new apps yet. 
Dh likes Pandora, it's like a radio station type thing. You can type in an artist that you like and they will give you similar artists to listen to. You can rate the songs and it'll take you to iTunes if you want to buy them.


----------



## redkitty (Jul 14, 2008)

I have been trying to get one since Friday.  I am not a happy camper right now.  Quite disgusted in Apple and how they've handled this mess.  I've always been one of their biggest fans but right now.......


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2008)

Andy I just made up that number. Any reference is purely coincidental. 

cora, I used to use Pandora a few years back. I loved it. There were a lot of musicians I learned of because of Pandora and a lot of artists that I probably would not have listened to otherwise that I now really like (Dolly Parton comes to mind). I doubt I will get it for my iPhone just because I already have too much music so the last thing I need is more, but chances are I will cave eventually and get it.

Red don't give up. It will work at some point. I have heard a lot of horror stories so far about this release. I am sorry you were one of the people caught up in it. Keep trying though. Don't give up.


----------



## redkitty (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks G.  I called around to several Apple stores and they are getting shipments daily.  They only have the 16g in white, which I do not want.  So I'll go at the end of the week and get one.  Can you believe they still had people waiting up to 4 hours for a phone today!


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2008)

I can believe it. That is a bit crazy.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 15, 2008)

I could care less about the newest fad.  

There's always something better out soon after.

If it's something I will use, it won't be an impulse buy or to look cool.  I'll look around and get what suits my needs and budget.  I don't need any extra poop.


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2008)

It happens to be an incredible useful tool Saph. It certainly is not for everyone, but dismissing it just because it is popular is a bit silly IMO. This tool has done more for me than any other "phone" ever has and continues to do so. Not only that, but with the updates and new apps that keep coming out it keeps becoming more and more useful.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 15, 2008)

I know what you mean, but I'm just saying most of us can live without it.

I already have a pc and a laptop and a cell phone, I don't need another gadget to drive me insane.


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2008)

There are plenty of things we can live without. We can live without cell phones, laptops, and PC's as well. They are tools that we enjoy to use though. If they drive you insane then don't get them, but those of us who use them generally like them and find tremendous value in them.


----------



## redkitty (Jul 15, 2008)

GB said:


> There are plenty of things we can live without. We can live without cell phones, laptops, and PC's as well. They are tools that we enjoy to use though. If they drive you insane then don't get them, but those of us who use them generally like them and find tremendous value in them.



Exactly!  

I'll be back in line at the Apple store tomorrow.  I will be sure to report back here G to let you know if I got one!!


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2008)

Good luck Red. I'm pulling for you.


----------



## Wart (Jul 16, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> I could care less about the newest fad.



Thats pretty much how it is around here too, Saph.


----------



## GB (Jul 16, 2008)

Why would you come into a thread that is about getting the newest apps for the iPhone just to say you don't care about it???

This thread is about getting new apps for your iPhone. If you don't care about "the newest fad" then either keep it to yourself or start your own thread about not liking fads. That is not what this thread is about and I would appreciate it if you stayed on topic. Thanks.


----------



## redkitty (Jul 16, 2008)

I got it!!! I got it!!!!  After a 3 hour wait today I finally got my beloved 16g black iphone!  She is so beautiful!  I've spent the last few hours playing with her, trying to figure everything out.  It's always so weird getting a new phone and having to learn new features.  I've gotten a few free apps so far and got most of my contacts done.  Now she needs a case!!!

Weather Bug is cool.  My friend had me download a few of his favs, like google mobile app (he works for google too!)  So many cool applications to get!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 17, 2008)

redkitty said:


> I got it!!! I got it!!!! After a 3 hour wait today I finally got my beloved 16g black iphone! She is so beautiful! I've spent the last few hours playing with her, trying to figure everything out. It's always so weird getting a new phone and having to learn new features. I've gotten a few free apps so far and got most of my contacts done. Now she needs a case!!!
> 
> Weather Bug is cool. My friend had me download a few of his favs, like google mobile app (he works for google too!) So many cool applications to get!!!


 

Can you get male ones too, or are they all female?


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry Andy, but they are all female.

That is awesome Red. I have had mine since last Dec and the newness has not worn off yet. You are going to love it!


----------



## Zereh (Jul 17, 2008)

I learned my lesson the hard way ... I bought an original iPod and had nothing but trouble with it (I was just cussing and swearing at it _again _last night!!) . I'll never ever jump onto the Apple bandwagon again.

Love the features. Hate the huge, gaping holes in functionality and portability and "intuitive" user ability. I'm happily sticking with my Blackberry...


Z


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2008)

Zereh said:


> Hate the huge, gaping holes in "intuitive" user ability.


Wow you are the first person I have ever heard say something like that. Most people praise Apple for the intuitive user interfaces of just about all of their products. That is actually what they are known for. I am sorry you had such a negative experience.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just got babk from swapping an iPhone for a Blackberry - The user loved the iPhone, could not make reliable calls on AT&T in NYC. Same reason I left AT&T. 

Dosen't really like the Blackberry, just has to be able to make calls. Praised the iPhone for readability and interface.

AC


----------



## Wart (Jul 17, 2008)

GB said:


> Why would you come into a thread that is about getting the newest apps for the iPhone just to say you don't care about it???



*
Yeah Saph, Andy, Why would you do something like that??*

Since I was only agreeing with Saph, and nothing more, I think you should take this up with her first.


----------



## redkitty (Jul 17, 2008)

Andy, her beauty is undeniable....so she just has to be a girl!!!

Had fun last night with urbanspoon, such a cool app!  You can search by your location for restaurants...check it out!


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 17, 2008)

I wanted to be an early adopter with the new iPhone but AT&T won't cut me a break even if I sign a new contract. I hear that there is an Etch-a-Sketch app that lets you shake the phone to erase, and you can send your creations to friends as jpgs.


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2008)

Wart said:


> *
> Yeah Saph, Andy, Why would you do something like that??*
> 
> Since I was only agreeing with Saph, and nothing more, I think you should take this up with her first.


Interesting that you are so narcissistic Wart that you just assume I am only talking to you and no one else. Would you like to point out where I quoted you or used your name or said I was only addressing you???

I will tell you what I tell my 3 year old daughter. Do not concern yourself with others. You should only be worried about yourself. 

I suggest that you quit worrying about others and worry about following the rules yourself. If you have an issue then instead of derailing the thread *again* then I suggest you bring it up in a PM as our rules tell you to do.


----------



## GB (Jul 31, 2008)

I got a great app the other day that would come in handy for a lot of DCers. It is called "Units" and it is a unit conversion tool. The categories in it are:

Length
Area
Volume
Weight
Temperature
Pressure
Power

The ones that can come in handy for us cooks are Volume, Weight, and Temp. 

Volume can convers to/from ounces, gallons, liters, millimeters, teaspoons, tablespoons, cups, pints, quarts, drams, and others.

Weight will convert to/from pounds, kilograms, ounces, grams, and tons.

Temp will do Fahrenheit, Celcius, and Kelvin (not that you would need K for cooking). 

The best thing is, this app is FREE.


----------



## redkitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Good one G, I'm gonna download it now!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2008)

Just curious, if you had an Apple computer, could you use these same apps?


----------



## GB (Jul 31, 2008)

Nope. These are for the iPhone only.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 6, 2008)

_I'm going to read all of these, but I was about to post something myself. I am looking to buy a used one._
_I am looking for one that is unlocked and will use my sim from my now currently dead as of today, cell phone._
_So I need a new cell phone._
_I want an iphone but don't want a contract, don't want the cost of one and know from many that it's entirely possible._
_So, I'll read on but for now before I forget, does anyone have one to sell? If so, please do post [if it's legal to do so on DC] thanks._
_GB is there a thread yet on buying or selling your iphone that you know of?  cause if there is, I'll go there.  I don't want to be off topic, seriously..._


----------



## GB (Oct 6, 2008)

The better option would be for people to send you a PM Lefselover. 

I do not know much about the unlocked phones, but I have heard that when you try to do updates or anything like that then your phone stops working. I could be wrong, but just make sure you look into that before you spend any money.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey GB, thanks for info.
I was on the phone all day yesterday.
I mean all day.
Husband was home sicker than a dog, while I was computerizing the classifieds.  He thinks my brain as well as others wanting to get one that is unlocked and from a perfect stranger is simply foolish.  So, with check in hand and name of dealer, I'm being sent to Apple today.  I'll bite the bullet and buy new, get new contract [ick] and spend a truckload every month.

Hoping to exchange updates and upgrades with others so all can mix and match, but having said that, I have no idea if that sentence even makes sense, see I am so uninformed.

Question about the apps.......do I get some built into my purchase or do I buy them separate? And separate question, 8 or 16 kb or mb [or whatever it's called]?
is it worth the extra money for the extra memory?
GB if you want, this part can get deleted, don't want to sway from ot...........thanks.


----------



## GB (Oct 7, 2008)

No problem Lefselover. We can continue in this thread as it does pertain to apps.

First off, I think you are making the right choice to get a new one and have it under contract. 

Yes it will come pre-loaded with certain apps. Those pre-loaded apps are on the phone for good. you could not delete them even if you wanted. Some of those apps that you will have when you buy the phone are: Calander, clock (with timers), stocks, calculator, weather, Notes, Youtube, and others.

There are tons of apps that you can choose to get. Some are free and others cost money. 99% of the ones I have are free. I have only paid for 2 apps and it was money well spent. They are productivity apps that let me deal with tasks and notes and sync those items with my computer.

As far as 8 or 16, it depends on how you will be using it. 8 is actually a lot of space. I do wish I had 16, but 8 is not inadequate at all. I have a lot of music and videos on mine along with ring tones and contacts and apps and podcasts. If I find I am running out of space then it is easy enough to remove some music or videos to free up space. If you are looking to save a few bucks then go with the 8. if you have a little money to spend then the 16 would be great. You will not be sorry either way.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks GB.  Since it's going to be my first, and I know many other new phones will follow once I figure this out, I should go with the 16 and hubby wants me to.  They say if you want to watch many movies or have much music  that you'd like to have on there, they the 16 is best.  I have an iPod and I use it all the time and especially with and during my job.  It's non obtrusive and doesn't get in the way.  I don't need a ton of space for movies and songs, I'm satisfied which is why the 8 looks better to me.  I'll ask today about this when I go to make my purchase and I'll ask about the most popular apps too, that way, if they sound good to me, I'll just buy them on the spot.

Thanks for starting this thread cause now, instead of being annoyed at the thought, I'm getting excited about this prospect.  Now, white or black, and what's candy bar style?  See I am soooooo outta the loop


----------



## GB (Oct 7, 2008)

This will end up replacing your existing iPod. I have a 60gig iPod that I do not use anymore now that I have an iPhone.

You will not be able to get the apps when you purchase the phone at the store. You will need to do that on your computer through iTunes or on the actual phone itself. It is very easy and you will have a lot of fun finding apps that look like things you will want. 

the iPhone is by far the coolest most fun piece of technology I have ever owned. Mine is almost a year old and the excitement of using it has not worn off one bit. Just think, you will be able to use DC anywhere now


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey GB, is one of the apps being able to text or use the internet? Do I need to pay for those services up front? Or are they combined with buying the phone? I have my sim from now dead phone that had it's funeral yesterday. I can use that I hear and hopefully, it still has on it the 16 messages I've saved for personal reasons. Also GB, I use my iPod often times for about 6 hours on end without shutting off. I'd hate to delete that much charge off any iPhone. I mean how long do they stay charged?

I like the Pandora thing that *Corazon* mentioned cause maybe I could get opera off of there{?}. Ooh, *RedKitty*, I want that urbanspoon. And *JillBurgh*, maybe with my new phone you can just email me your incredible recipes, right? YEAH! I'm so excited!


----------



## GB (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes it will have texting and internet access right out of the box. Both text and internet are included with your AT&T iPhone plan. Internet access is unlimited. You can get different levels of texting depending on how much you want to pay. The basic plan comes with 200 texts a month (I think). I can count on one hand the number of times I have texted so for me the basic is fine. If you text a lot then make sure you get a plan with enough text messages for you.

The phone comes with a wall charger so if you are near an outlet you can always plug it in to charge. I do not know how long your charge actually will last as it depends on a number of factors. You will need to play with it to see. I bought a car charger so anytime I am in the car I plug it in. It tops off the charge so I am almost never below a full battery.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't text a lot.  I'd rather talk to the person.But on occasion, I do send one out usually cause I'm replying to one.I only need the minimun.Car charger is important for me.


----------



## JillBurgh (Oct 7, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I like the Pandora thing that *Corazon* mentioned cause maybe I could get opera off of there{?}. Ooh, *RedKitty*, I want that urbanspoon. And *JillBurgh*, maybe with my new phone you can just email me your incredible recipes, right? YEAH! I'm so excited!


 
Well, I have the recipes page mobile-enabled. If you go to the website you can enter your cell phone number and have the web link set directly to your phone. It's bare-bones, though, and you have to have web access anyway.

On an iPhone note: My brother is getting new remote-control window shades for his house that are iPhone-compatible. All of his lights and blinds will go on/off and up/down through his iPhone! The blinds are also light-sensitive so they know when to go up/down based on the amount of sunshine..


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 8, 2008)

ok all you smart iPhone users/owners.
I bought it, hubby is holding it right now.
get this, the guy at the Apple store didn't even show me or tell me how to turn it on or off.  it's been on all night since I bought it.  who knew there was a little button on top to turn on/off?
now, no instructions came with it on any thing, not the basics, not how to use apps.
I have no left brain, God forgot.
hubby does but he's going to work.
can someone please link me a place to learn about the above?
otherwise, this thing's going back to the store.......
thanks in advance........


----------



## GB (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is a page that has the users guide.

Did you have it plugged into the computer all night? It should not stay on all night. It shuts off after a certain amount of time. 

Have you activated it through iTunes yet or did they activate it? You need to do that before anything will work. it is very easy to do. Make sure your iTunes is updated to the latest version. There should be instuctions in the box about how to plug it in and activate it. I am pretty sure once iTunes is up to date you just plug the phone in and it walks you through the process, but make sure to read the instructions and follow them as there may be a particular order you need to do things in.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 8, 2008)

No instructions at all? Not even a CD?
I know my Blackberry came with just the basic instructions. Which is fine by me. I hate thick instruction books that are only 4" square and have to be written in the smallest font possible. I learned more about it at RIM's website than by talking to my service provider or visiting their website.
Have you checked out Apple's website for phone specific instructions?


----------



## GB (Oct 8, 2008)

pacanis, see my link above. It is a link to the users manual of Apples site.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 8, 2008)

Heyyyy, that post wasn't there when I answered Lefes 
That's exactly what I thought they would have.


----------



## GB (Oct 8, 2008)

No prob. I figured that is what happened.

Lefse, one of the reasons they do not include a manual (aside from trying to be more green) is that it is constantly changing so the manual needs to change with it. They update the software on the phone all the time, which is a very good thing so far, so new features are being added and that needs to reflect in the manual. If they sent you a printed manual then it would not be accurate when the next software release came out.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 8, 2008)

GB said:


> Here is a page that has the users guide. Thanks GB.  I'll go there now.
> 
> Did you have it plugged into the computer all night? It should not stay on all night. It shuts off after a certain amount of time.  Was I supposed to have it plugged in to the computer?  No, just sitting on the table being 'on'.
> 
> Have you activated it through iTunes yet or did they activate it?  Uh?  No and I don't know. You need to do that before anything will work. Oh, thank you for that info, did not know a thing.  I took the sim out of my dead cell to transfer phone numbers and hoped to transfer voice mails too, which wasn't possible. the salesman told me to call him with any questions, my thought is, how about all questions as I know nothing. it is very easy to do. Make sure your iTunes is updated to the latest version. There should be instuctions in the box about how to plug it in and activate it. I am pretty sure once iTunes is up to date you just plug the phone in and it walks you through the process, but make sure to read the instructions and follow them as there may be a particular order you need to do things in.


you're very helpful here GB.  I thank you and am anxious to get this off the ground....


pacanis said:


> No instructions at all? Not even a CD?
> I know my Blackberry came with just the basic instructions. Which is fine by me. I hate thick instruction books that are only 4" square and have to be written in the smallest font possible. I learned more about it at RIM's website than by talking to my service provider or visiting their website.
> Have you checked out Apple's website for phone specific instructions?


My husband opened the box [that I couldn't, see no left brain] and found a FingerTips thing. I did go into Apple website and if it was there, I couldn't find it. Way too big of a website with way too much in it. I know I searched in the search bar and put in all sorts of verbiage which again proved futile. No, no CD. GB's link is gonna work though.
I'm printing it out and I'll carry it with me. On my down time, I'll figure some things out which will lead me to other knowledge as well.


----------



## GB (Oct 8, 2008)

My pleasure Lefse. Let me know if you have any other questions or need any more help. I will be happy to do anything I can to give you a hand.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 20, 2008)

I asked them at APPLE yesterday about the apps.
The wo-man  told me that although do they come from iTunes or whatever, they still can harm the iPhone.  So I decided at least for now since I'm still deciding if this 'computer' is for me.  She/he [sorry but really very strange to know how to address this person] informed me that by the way, this is a computer you're holding, a computer that just happens to make phone calls.  They informed me that it is supposed to be used for a few calls an hour lasting only about 3-5 minutes each. WHAT?  What woman only talks that much?  Showed me how to close pages open, like I knew that, and also how to use the GPS.  Again, yesterday I was ready to toss the thing from here to eternity and back...........aAArgh


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2008)

Please do not listen to that wo-man. I have never heard such misleading advice. This phone is not designed for 3-5 minute calls. It is a cell phone just like any other cell phone. You can talk for hours on it and yes it is designed to do that. 

It is NOT a computer although is can do some things a computer does. it is a cell phone that lets you surt the internet and play music.

Just talking about the phone part, it is the best cell phone I have ever owned. If I were judging it solely on the telephone then I would still give it very high marks. 

That Apple person telling you the apps can harm your phone is very misinformed. I have never heard of anyones phone being damaged by an app. The worst I have heard happening is an app might make things not work properly (and sometime in very minor ways), but you can always delete the app and restore your phone (both very easy things to do) and everything goes back to working as it should.

I would suggest going back to the Apple store and talking to someone different. The person you spoke with really has no idea what they are talking about at all.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 20, 2008)

PM  to you GB..........
too much to write here........


----------

